# Myrtle Beach - Week beginnin 8/17



## epp101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Interested in beachfront if possible.  Not a deal breaker.  Less than full weeks will also be considered.

Please send PM if you have something within parameters.  Thanks.


----------



## epp101 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thread closed.  Thanks.


----------

